# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا برنامج برامج نوكيا : برنامج الدردشة WhatsApp Messenger 2.6.55 اقوى برنامج دردشة ومراسلة الاصدقاء

## AMR@RAMZI

*برامج نوكيا : برنامج الدردشة WhatsApp Messenger 2.6.55 اقوى برنامج دردشة ومراسلة الاصدقاء*   *WhatsApp Messenger 2.6.55 S60v3v5^3 Anna Belle*  *البرنامج يعمل على جميع هواتف نوكيا التي تعمل بنظام السيمبيان : الجيل الثالث والجيل الخامس والسيمبيان^3 وآنا وبيلي*   
 WhatsApp Messenger is a cross platform mobile messaging app which  allows you to exchange messages without having to pay for SMS. 
Because WhatsApp Messenger uses the same internet data plan that you use  for email and web browsing, there is no cost to message and stay in  touch with your friends.
   *Requirements:*  · Symbian S60 3rd & 5th Edition
 · Symbian^3
 · Symbian Anna & Belle  
 *Limitations:*  · One year trial   *تحميل :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*الله ينور عليك اخي عامر* * بارك الله فيك*

----------

